# Going to the vet next week!



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Taking Ruby in to the vet next tuesday for her yearly exam. I am passing up all vaccines and flea/tick/heartworm prevention. My vet still doesnt know I feed raw. I scheduled a whole bunch of stuff for Ruby, just want to make sure I got it all, let me know if there is something I need to add. Since starting raw, I have not been to the vet since July 

-CBC blood panel (I believe that is the full blood panel that tests everything)
-urinalysis (read that its good to get that done to make sure gravity of the urine is good and kidneys are functioning properly)
-HW test
-fecal test

Am I missing anything?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Kat said:


> Taking Ruby in to the vet next tuesday for her yearly exam. I am passing up all vaccines and flea/tick/heartworm prevention. My vet still doesnt know I feed raw. I scheduled a whole bunch of stuff for Ruby, just want to make sure I got it all, let me know if there is something I need to add. Since starting raw, I have not been to the vet since July
> 
> -CBC blood panel (I believe that is the full blood panel that tests everything)
> -urinalysis (read that its good to get that done to make sure gravity of the urine is good and kidneys are functioning properly)
> ...


I would have them do the 4dx snap test so it checks for heartworm, lymes and two other TBD's too.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I just wonder if you need the fecal if she's not showing symptoms of any parasite. Of course it doesn't hurt to have it since it's just testing poop, but I don't remember ever getting that test done routinely, only when there's diarrhea.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

A CBC is a complete blood count. Does not check for other things. If you want a complete blood panel, just ask for a complete blood panel. I was at the vet today with my lab and asked for a price on a complete blood panel for my dachshund mix. THAT test will check EVERYTHING. 

ood luck at the vet


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh, I guess thats another money making thing my vet does? Because they always want fecal tests. Her poops are fine, so Ill skip the fecal test, thatll save me money. CBC means complete blood count? Im kind of pissed, because last year when Ruby was having allergic reactions to kibble (before I switched to raw) the vet did a CBC to "test for everything". I will have to make sure to tell them complete blood panel. 

And what is "4dx snap test so it checks for heartworm, lymes and two other TBD's too." ? Iv never heard of that before. What is TBD?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Kat said:


> Oh, I guess thats another money making thing my vet does? Because they always want fecal tests. Her poops are fine, so Ill skip the fecal test, thatll save me money. CBC means complete blood count? Im kind of pissed, because last year when Ruby was having allergic reactions to kibble (before I switched to raw) the vet did a CBC to "test for everything". I will have to make sure to tell them complete blood panel.
> 
> And what is "4dx snap test so it checks for heartworm, lymes and two other TBD's too." ? Iv never heard of that before. What is TBD?


Sorry it stands for tick born diseases. A 4dx snap test is a blood test that tests HW, Lymes, Ehrlichiosis, and Anaplasmosis.
Unless she never has had a tick attached on her than I guess you wouldn't need too.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Sorry it stands for tick born diseases. A 4dx snap test is a blood test that tests HW, Lymes, Ehrlichiosis, and Anaplasmosis.
> Unless she never has had a tick attached on her than I guess you wouldn't need too.


I dont think she has ever had a tick attached to her. As a pug, I cant really take her outside too much in the hot summer months. Just quick bathroom breaks and then back inside. When I do walk her in the summer times, its usually at 10pm for 30-60 minutes, depending if its humid or not. And I dont go to forested areas or creeks. So Im guessing she doesnt need the 4dx snap test?


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I think possibly your vets are more thorough? when I went for annual check up a couple of weeks ago, no blood tests were mentioned and vet wasn't even going to look at his teeth until I asked her too.
She did take his temp and give him his kennel cough booster which I wanted and did look him over carefully but didn't ask any questions.

Do make a point of telling them about the raw diet but be prepared for either indifference (like my vet) or to be put in the corner like a naughty child, but hopefully acceptance.
Good luck.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Kat said:


> I dont think she has ever had a tick attached to her. As a pug, I cant really take her outside too much in the hot summer months. Just quick bathroom breaks and then back inside. When I do walk her in the summer times, its usually at 10pm for 30-60 minutes, depending if its humid or not. And I dont go to forested areas or creeks. So Im guessing she doesnt need the 4dx snap test?


No if she hasn't had ticks than no worries.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Odd I always did the CBC as well thinking it was everything except thyriod. 
Never hear of the snap test as well. 

I do not do fecals. If I do I bring the poop in. 
Good luck!.


----------

